# Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?



## TraubeMinze (17. November 2016)

*Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Hallo,  
ich habe  mir ein WQHD 144hz  Monitor gekauft von Acer mit Gsync usw. 

Ich hatte mir allerdings nicht vorher die Frage gestellt ob es auch gehen würde die WQHD auflösung auf einen Full HD Tv zu "Streamen" . 

Wenn ich den Tv am Pc anschließe  dann kann ich im Spiel die Auflösung nicht höherstellen als Full HD , trotz des Monitors 

Wenn "wir" zocken , spielt einer ganz normal wärend der andere zuschauen kann auf dem TV . 


Meine Frage ist :  Kann ich irgentwie das Bild  auf den Tv  streamen/duplizieren ( egal in welcher Qualität)  und dabei in WQHD auf dem Monitor spielen ?   


Danke MfG


----------



## HisN (17. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Nimm Dein Spiel mit OBS auf, und zeige auf dem 2. Monitor das Vorschaubild von OBS .... aber das ist doch sich selbst von hinten ins Knie schießen.
Spiel halt auf Deinem Haupt-Monitor für diesen Fall mal kurz in FHD.


----------



## bschicht86 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*



TraubeMinze schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist :  Kann ich irgentwie das Bild  auf den Tv  streamen/duplizieren ( egal in welcher Qualität)  und dabei in WQHD auf dem Monitor spielen ?



Scheinbar nicht direkt, siehe erster Kommentar. Monitore einfach duplizieren ist wie ein RAID 0 mit 2 unterschiedlich großen Festplatten. Bei der größeren bleibt halt etwas Speicher nicht nutzbar. Daher kannst du auch im "normalen" Duplex-Modus nur die Auflösung des kleinsten Monitors als höchste nehmen.

EDIT: 





TraubeMinze schrieb:


> Wenn "wir" zocken , spielt einer ganz normal wärend der andere zuschauen kann auf dem TV .



Wozu zuschauen? Nichts ist langweiliger als zuschauen. Stell doch einen anderen PC an den Fernseher und spielt gleichzeitig.


----------



## airXgamer (17. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Geht nicht, hab ich auch schon versucht.
Wozu soll den auf den Monitor gestreamt werden? Wär doch viel sinnvoller den 2ten Bildschirm für TS3 usw. nebenbei zu benutzen. 

EDIT: Ups. Dein 2ter Monitor ist ja ein TV...


----------



## TraubeMinze (17. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Ok  vielen Dank .
Würde es gehen wenn ich einen 4k Tv hätte  ?  Dort mit WQHD zu duplizieren ?


----------



## HisN (17. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Genau so wenig, bzw. genau so, nur in die andere Richtung, dann wird halt die 4K-Glotze nur 1440 anzeigen.
Schaltest Du mal Dein Windows auf Englisch, wird es auch klar.
Dort nennt es sich nicht dublizieren sondern CLONE. Und das ist nun mal im exakten Sinne des Wortes gemeint. 1:1 immer.


----------



## airXgamer (17. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Und WARUM möchtest du duplizieren?


----------



## TraubeMinze (18. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Ich dachte ich hätte schon erklärt warum ich dupliezieren möchte . Ich will das Bild vom Monitor  auf den Tv haben denn wenn  ich mich nach der Arbeit mit Kumpels treffe um zu zocken  und gemeinsam zu "chillen"  ist es sehr toll wenn "wir"  auf eine großen Tv schauen kann  statt dem Spieler über die Schulter , oder ein paar Filme , Serien , You Tube usw.  ... ist einfach gemütlicher   . 


Ich möchte ja das  der Tv das Bild in etwa wieder gibt  ( ob nun in 1080 ,  1440  oder 4 k  ist nicht so wichtig ) hauptsache der Monitor macht seine WQHD auflösung .   Ist das Bild vom 4k TV  wenn ich 1440 drauf "Clone"  gut / genau so wie der Monitor oder wird es etwas trübe/verschwommen ?  

Danke


----------



## HisN (18. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Kommt drauf an wie Du das Bild darstellen lässt.
Mit Balken 1:1 .. wird es natürlich scharf.
Wenn Du es aber Strecken/Skalieren/Interpolieren lässt (egal ob vom TV oder von der Graka), dann verliert es an Schärfe.


----------



## TraubeMinze (18. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Ah ok ja mit Balken  hätte da kein Problem damit     .  Wenn ich das Bild strecken würde kostet es leistung von der Grafikkarte ?   Naja hauptsache es geht  ^^ Danke


----------



## HisN (18. November 2016)

*AW: Anzeige Duplizieren  trotz anderer Auflösung ?*

Vernachlässigbar.


----------

